# Cherry Shrimps



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

hey all,

i noticed 2 of shrimps swimming upside down at times. the rest of them seem fine. i found molts as well am guessin that its a good sign?

any idea why these 2 are swimming weird? i do 20% wc every day till i get a small filter for the tank.


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 16, 2007)

Swimming upside down like always like they are stuck upside down? Or upside down than they turn over and keep swimming? If scenario two that sounds normal, such as they swim to the top of the water to feed if you dropped anything like bloodworms or flakes.


----------

